# Strange Dream with Eddy



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Last night, I had one of the funniest and weirdest dreams I've had in a while. The gist of it was that I was in Eddy Merckx's factory/shop and Eddy himself was fitting me for a new frame. He seemed rather cavalier about it, and one funny thing he did was to put the 'downtube' shifter bosses on the top seat lug (this was a dream, remember). They seemed to be on a bit crooked, too. I was wondering exactly how that was going to work. Eddy asked me about material and I said Titanium. Then the last thing he did was put a price tag on it, and it was something like $13,000. When I saw that, I was trying to think of a way to back out of the deal, but part of me was ready to just go ahead and bite the bullet. I mean, how many times do you have the Man himself fit you to a frame, even if it is only in a dream?!


----------

